# votre disque n'a pas pu etre partionné



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

bonjour,
j'aimerais installer Windows 10 avec boot camp mais lors du partionnement du disque, un message s'affiche: votre disque n'a pas pu etre partionné.
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur.

pouvez vous m'aidez à résoudre ce problème? 
merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Salut *ThoOPro
*


ThoOPro a dit:


> pouvez vous m'aidez à résoudre ce problème?



Oui.

Pour cela --> il me faut des informations sur ton disque. Et voici comment les procurer -->

Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## Locke (8 Février 2018)

ThoOPro a dit:


> j'aimerais installer Windows 10 avec boot camp mais lors du partionnement du disque, un message s'affiche: votre disque n'a pas pu etre partionné.
> Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur.


Ce message d'erreur apparait à quel moment, depuis le menu d'installation de Assistant Boot Camp ?

Déjà, depuis le Bureau que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Sinon, tu lances le terminal tu tapes cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
...en donnant le résultat.


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

```
macbook-pro-de-thomas:~ thomas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            53.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2
```


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ce message d'erreur apparait à quel moment, depuis le menu d'installation de Assistant Boot Camp ?
> 
> Déjà, depuis le Bureau que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Sinon, tu lances le terminal tu tapes cette commande...
> 
> ...



Ce message apparait le téléchargement du logiciel de prise en charge de windows et de son installation; il apparait lorsque le disque fait sa partition.

```
hw.model: MacBookPro12,1
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

*ThoOPro*

Ce tableau -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2
```


montre qu'il n'y a aucun problème de partitionnement du disque. 2 partitions : *121,1 Go* + *0,2 Go* = *121,3 Go* équivalant à la capacité totale du disque --> zéro espace libre.

L'erreur ne peux provenir que du système de fichiers *apfs*. Pour le vérifier --> passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 90g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


cette commande ordonne un rétrécissement (non destructeur) du *Conteneur apfs* à *90 Go* > et crée avec l'espace libéré une partition de *21 Go* environ montant un volume *Brol*

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la commande qui va énoncer le message d'erreur.


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

```
macbook-pro-de-thomas:~ thomas$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 90g jhfs+ Brol 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 3
Checking snapshot 2 of 3
Checking snapshot 3 of 3
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (28445257+1) bitmap address (513692)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 89 999 998 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```

Voila ce que j'ai


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Tu as une « surallocation de blocs » (erreur du gestionnaire *bitmap*) -->

```
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (28445257+1) bitmap address (513692)
```

+ l'attestation d'une -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


qui signifie que l'*apfs* s'est installé avec une erreur de structure interne --> ce qui verrouille en taille le *Conteneur* et interdit tout re-dimensionnement.

C'est irréparable. Il faut s'engager dans le cycle : sauvegarde du volume *Macintosh HD* (clone ou TM) > re-démarrage sur un Système externe (clone ou internet) > suppression de l'*apfs* > ré-installation > récupération des données.


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as une « surallocation de blocs » (erreur du gestionnaire *bitmap*) -->
> 
> ```
> warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (28445257+1) bitmap address (513692)
> ...




Merci d'avoir jeté ce coup d'oeil. Comment puis-je sauvegarder toutes mes données et logiciels sans rien perdre ? 
je dispose d'un disque dur externe de 1To, comment lancer la sauvegarde complete?
Et une fois sauvegarder que dois-je faire afin de pouvoir utiliser bootcamp dans de bonnes conditions?
Sinon n'est-il pas possible d'utiliser bootcamp sur un disque dur externe ?
merci


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

As-tu des données dans ton DDE de 1 To ?


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> As-tu des données dans ton DDE de 1 To ?


Oui des donnes de mon mac


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

On peut vérifier (paramètres logiques et occupation par des données).

Attache ton DDE au Mac > puis passe (l'une après l'autre) les 2 commandes simplement informatives :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```
 (mets *H* en majuscule)


la 1ère retourne le tableau des disques et donnera les paramètres de celui du DDE

la 2è mesure les espaces : total > occupé > libre pour tous les volumes montés et donnera l'occupation du volume du DDE

=> poste ces 2 tableaux.


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

```
macbook-pro-de-thomas:~ thomas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            55.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ALU 1TO                 999.9 GB   disk3s2
```




```
macbook-pro-de-thomas:~ thomas$ df -H
Filesystem                                             Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1                                           121G    56G    65G    47%   867603 9223372036853908204    0%   /
devfs                                                  197k   197k     0B   100%      666                   0  100%   /dev
map -hosts                                               0B     0B     0B   100%        0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home                                            0B     0B     0B   100%        0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2                                             4.7G   4.7G     0B   100% 18446744073707243769             2308910 1735347513989392640%   /Volumes/CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9
/dev/disk3s2                                           1000   131G   869G    14%  2498123          4292469156    0%   /Volumes/ALU 1TO
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-02-08-123930@/dev/disk1s1   121G    56G    65G    47%   867605 9223372036853908202    0%   /Volumes/com.apple.TimeMachine.localsnapshots/Backups.backupdb/MacBook Pro de Thomas/2018-02-08-123930/Macintosh HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Tous les feux sont au vert ! Le disque a des paramètres permettant un re-partitionnement non destructeur du volume en place et de ses données. Et il y a un énorme espace libre de *869 Go*. Et tu n'as que *59 Go* de données dans *Macintosh HD*.

_Go !_

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk3s2 900g jhfs+ Clone 0b
```


cette commande rétrécit le volume *ALU 1 To* à *900 Go* > et crée un 2è volume vide *Clone* de *100 Go* environ.

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande. S'il n'y a pas de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

```
macbook-pro-de-thomas:~ thomas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            55.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ALU 1TO                 999.9 GB   disk3s2

macbook-pro-de-thomas:~ thomas$ df -H
Filesystem                                             Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1                                           121G    56G    65G    47%   867603 9223372036853908204    0%   /
devfs                                                  197k   197k     0B   100%      666                   0  100%   /dev
map -hosts                                               0B     0B     0B   100%        0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home                                            0B     0B     0B   100%        0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk2                                             4.7G   4.7G     0B   100% 18446744073707243769             2308910 1735347513989392640%   /Volumes/CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR_DV9
/dev/disk3s2                                           1000   131G   869G    14%  2498123          4292469156    0%   /Volumes/ALU 1TO
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-02-08-123930@/dev/disk1s1   121G    56G    65G    47%   867605 9223372036853908202    0%   /Volumes/com.apple.TimeMachine.localsnapshots/Backups.backupdb/MacBook Pro de Thomas/2018-02-08-123930/Macintosh HD
macbook-pro-de-thomas:~ thomas$ diskutil resizeVolume disk3s2 900g jhfs+ Clone 0b
Resizing to 900000000000 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk3s2 ALU 1TO
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk3s2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Detected a case-sensitive volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume ALU 1TO appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk3s3 as a 93 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished partitioning on disk3s2 ALU 1TO
/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ALU 1TO                 900.0 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   99.7 GB    disk3s3
```




```
macbook-pro-de-thomas:~ thomas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            55.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +4.7 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ALU 1TO                 900.0 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   99.7 GB    disk3s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Parfait.

Pour sauvegarder tes données --> va à cette page : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ > télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage - tu as droit à une démo gratuite un mois.

Lance le logiciel et définis une tâche telle que :


Source = *Macintosh HD*

Destination = *Clone*

Safety Net = *Désactivé*

=> presse la bouton *Cloner*.

Un clone (copie-miroir) de *Macintosh HD* va être créé dans *Clone*. Si le logiciel te propose à la fin de créer une partition de secours > tu acceptes.

Le volume *Clone* devait être démarrable.

----------

Ensuite > tu peux télécharger depuis l'AppStore un installateur de High Sierra. Quand le programme d'installation se lance à la fin --> quitte-le. L'installateur est dans les Applications sous l'intitulé : *Installer macOS High Sierra.app*. Fais une copie de cet installateur dans les Applications du volume *Clone*.

-----------

Avec tout cela --> tu seras paré pour la manœuvre.


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

une 


macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait.
> 
> Pour sauvegarder tes données --> va à cette page : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ > télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage - tu as droit à une démo gratuite un mois.
> 
> ...



Une fois ces manipulations faites, je peux installer avec bootcamp ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

ThoOPro a dit:


> Une fois ces manipulations faites, je peux installer avec bootcamp ?



Tu es trop pressé.

Il faut démarrer sur *Clone* > supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* du disque interne > lancer l'*installation* à destination du nouveau volume reformaté *Macintosh HD* > récupérer les données de *Clone* à la fin.

Tu n'auras qu'à faire signe quand tu es disponible.


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu es trop pressé.
> 
> Il faut démarrer sur *Clone* > supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* du disque interne > lancer l'*installation* à destination du nouveau volume reformaté *Macintosh HD* > récupérer les données de *Clone* à la fin.
> 
> Tu n'auras qu'à faire signe quand tu es disponible.


Je suis dispo en ce moment. 
comment faire alors?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Est-ce que tu as bien fait le clonage avec «CCC» > puis téléchargé un installateur *Installer macOS High Sierra.app* > pour en faire un copie dans les Applications de *Clone* ?


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as bien fait le clonage avec «CCC» > puis téléchargé un installateur *Installer macOS High Sierra.app* > pour en faire un copie dans les Applications de *Clone* ?


Oui j’ai bien fait ça 
Je viens de démarrer sous le clone le mac


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Est-ce que tu as ouvert ta session dans *Clone* ?

Si oui --> tu vas à son Terminal (Applications > Utilitaires) > tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques vu depuis ce nouveau démarrage

Poste le tableau ici.


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as ouvert ta session dans *Clone* ?
> 
> Si oui --> tu vas à son Terminal (Applications > Utilitaires) > tu passes la commande :
> 
> ...


Oui je suis sur la session clone 
Je fais ça alors


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

ThoOPro a dit:


> Oui je suis sur la session clone
> Je fais ça alors





ThoOPro a dit:


> Oui je suis sur la session clone
> Je fais ça alors




```
macbook-pro-de-thomas:~ thomas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            63.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS ALU 1TO                 900.0 GB   disk2s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   99.7 GB    disk2s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"
```


cette commande supprime l'*apfs* > reformate la partition *disk0s2* en *jhfs+* > et remonte un volume *Macintosh HD*

Repasse ensuite un :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau mis à jour


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) -->
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2018)

Parfait.

Lance l'installateur *Installer macOS High Sierra.app* des Applications > en prenant le volume *Macintosh HD *comme destination.


en fin d'installation > une page te proposera de récupérer des données. Coche la case : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou d'une sauvegarde TM*" > et choisis le volume *Clone* comme source.

l'«Assistant de migration» va scanner le volume > te proposer de récupérer ton compte > les applications tierces > des réglages. Tu n'exclus rien et tu lances.

=> tu devrais pouvoir ré-ouvrir ta session habituelle dans *Macintosh HD* à la fin.


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait.
> 
> Lance l'installateur *Installer macOS High Sierra.app* des Applications > en prenant le volume *Macintosh HD *comme destination.
> 
> ...





macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait.
> 
> Lance l'installateur *Installer macOS High Sierra.app* des Applications > en prenant le volume *Macintosh HD *comme destination.
> 
> ...





macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait.
> 
> Lance l'installateur *Installer macOS High Sierra.app* des Applications > en prenant le volume *Macintosh HD *comme destination.
> 
> ...


Ok, je re telecharge macOS High Sierra car elle ne veux pas se lancer. Elle se grise avec un grand "?" ...


----------



## ThoOPro (8 Février 2018)

ThoOPro a dit:


> Ok, je re telecharge macOS High Sierra car elle ne veux pas se lancer. Elle se grise avec un grand "?" ...


J'ai redémarrer sous ma session normale, je peux supprimer le clone ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2018)

Avant de supprimer le *Clone* --> je te conseille de faire un test de re-partitionnement non destructeur de *Macintosh HD* - histoire de vérifier si l'*apfs* s'est bien installé cette fois-ci.

Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau > que je voie la configuration du disque interne.

# note: tu as bien récupéré ton environnement de session antérieur ?


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même probleme
. Votre disque n'as pas pu être partitionee. Pouvez-vous m'aider


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Bonjour *Itachi
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.

Question : c'est pour installer Windows dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* que tu souhaites repartitionner ?


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            580.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             420.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *128.3 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              128.3 GB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Est-ce que tu peux reposter ton tableau dans une fenêtre de code comme je te l'avais décrit ? -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> j'insiste > parce que (sans le savoir) tu es parti pour une amusante série de commandes dans le Terminal --> destinées à corriger un problème que je te décrirai quand tu auras mis en forme ton tableau. Comme il te faudra poster une série de retours de commandes du Terminal > autant que ce soit bien lisible d'entrée (une fenêtre de code conserve la mise en page des tableaux du Terminal > ce que ne fait pas un coller brut).


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Ah désolé je n'avais pas très bien compris

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            580.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             420.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *128.3 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              128.3 GB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Parfait (désolé d'avoir insisté > mais comme tu le vois --> c'est bien plus lisible).

Alors voici ton problème sous forme de devinette : examine la partition de secours de ton disque que voici -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             420.0 GB   disk0s3
```


et dis-moi ce qui te paraît anormal...


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Mon disque Recovery ne possède que 420 GB alors qu'il devrait en avoir plus


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

C'est presque ça mais à l'envers. Voici ce que devrait être une partition de secours normale -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


la partition devrait avoir une taille de *650 MB* = *650 Mo* > or elle a *420 GB* = *420 Go*. C'est elle qui a accidentellement récupéré l'espace supprimé d'une ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP* (je suppose). En conséquence > il faut la dégonfler de *419,4 Go* excédentaires > pour la ramener à une taille réglementaire de *650 Mo*. Cela fait > il sera possible de récupérer l'espace libéré au volume principal *Macintosh HD*.

Pour ce faire > il faut manipuler la partition de secours. Or en tant que partition auxiliaire de celle de macOS --> elle est protégée par le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) si celui-ci est activé. Pour savoir si c'est le cas > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP*

Poste l'affichage retourné (toujours dans une fenêtre de code > même si c'est court).

Note : le *SIP* n'existe que si ton OS est El Capitan 10.11 ou supérieur.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Voila ce que ça a affiche 

```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Càd activé. Pour le désactiver (conditon _sine qua non_ pour manipuler la partition de secours) > ce n'est possible qu'en passant une commande dans le Terminal de la session de secours ouverte (et pas dans le Terminal de macOS que tu es en train d'utiliser).

Donc redémarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*. Passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > choisis : *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus. Ta session réouverte > repasse la commande informative (dans le Terminal de macOS, donc) :

```
csrutil status
```


et poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

J'ai suivi votre méthode et voila ce que ça affiche, je suppose que ça a fonctionné

```
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Parfait. Alors c'est parti pour une série de jongleries récréatives dans le Terminal.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

la commande change le type de la partition de secours > de *Apple_Boot* à *Apple_HFS* --> ce qui la rend re-dimensionnable. Le changement de type est sans impact sur le système de fichiers recelé dans la partition > ni sur le volume généré.

cette commande appelle l'utilitaire 100% Apple *asr* (*a*pple_*s*oftware_*r*estore) > avec un verbe = *adjust* non documenté dans le *man* de l'utilitaire > mais efficace pour le problème qui nous occupe. C'est donc l'emploi d'une sorte de "botte secrète"

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande + le retour d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

```
iMac-de-HAKO:~ FICA$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
iMac-de-HAKO:~ FICA$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            580.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             420.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *128.3 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              128.3 GB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             420.0 GB   disk0s3
```


montre que le changement de type a bien été effectué à *Apple_HFS*.

Passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
df -H /Volumes/"Recovery HD"
```


la 1ère monte le volume *Recovery HD* sur la partition *disk0s3* --> tu dois voir ce volume *Recovery HD* monté affiché sur ton Bureau

la 2è mesure l'occupation de ce volume

Poste le tableau retourné par la 2è --> c'est pour vérifier que la taille des fichiers n'excède pas *600 Mo*.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s3   420G   610M   419G     1%      70 4294967209    0%   /Volumes/Recovery HD
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Les *610 Mo* sont la taille du dossier contenant l'OS de secours démarrable --> on va voir si un rétrécissement du volume *Recovery HD* aux *650 Mo* réglementaires (avec une marge d'espace libre de *40 Mo*) est validé - ce qui n'est pas sûr.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non-destructivement pour son volume) la partition *disk0s3* à la taille réglementaire de *650 Mo* > et laisse l'espace excédentaire à l'état d'espace libre

La commande passée > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > sinon poste le message d'erreur.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Voila ce que les 2 commandes m'ont affiché

```
iMac-de-HAKO:~ FICA$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b
Resizing to 650002432 bytes and adding 1 partition
Started partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Shrinking file system
Modifying partition map
Finished partitioning on disk0s3 Recovery HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            580.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
iMac-de-HAKO:~ FICA$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            580.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *128.3 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              128.3 GB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Ça roule : cette mention -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que la partition de secours a bien été rétrécie aux *650 Mo* réglementaires (sans avoir perdu la définition de son volume *Recovery HD*).

L'opération est un cycle ou un cercle. On va restituer à présent à cette partition son type originel *Apple_Boot* --> condition _sine qua non_ pour pouvoir ensuite récupérer l'espace libre.

Passe les 2 commandes (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* au cas où il aurait été remonté

la 2è restaure le type *Apple_Boot* sur la partition

Poste le retour de la 2è commande + le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

```
iMac-de-HAKO:~ FICA$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
iMac-de-HAKO:~ FICA$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            580.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *128.3 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              128.3 GB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que tout est en place pour la partition de secours : elle a récupéré son type originel *Apple_Boot* et une taille réglementaire de *650 Mo*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


cette commande effectue la récupération des *419 Go* d'espace libre à la partition "donneuse" (au départ) = *disk0s2* > et à son  volume *Macintosh HD*

il y a une vérification d'intégrité préalable du système de fichiers *jhfs+* de la partition. La commande avorte en cas d'erreur.

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > poste (dans une fenêtre de code) l'affichage retourné par la commande et le tableau d'un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


en guise de trace non effacée de la complexité des opérations impliquées par un re-dimensionnement > l'index de la partition de secours devrait être actuellement *disk0s4* et plus *disk0s3*. Si tu as eu un message d'erreur suite à la commande de redimensionnement > poste ce message ici.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

```
iMac-de-HAKO:~ FICA$ diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
iMac-de-HAKO:~ FICA$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *128.3 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              128.3 GB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Ce tableau du disque -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


montre que tout est rentré dans l'ordre après notre aimable séquence de jongleries : volume *Macintosh HD* de *999 Go* > et partition de secours de* 650 Mo*.

La partition de secours -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


montre un index *disk0s4* (et plus *disk0s3*)

Re-démarre une fois > et de retour dans ta session > poste le retour d'un dernier :

```
diskutil list
```


qui devrait montrer que la partition de secours a désormais le bon index *disk0s3*.

Devinette finale : pourquoi la partition de secours a-t-elle un index qui a changé de *s3* (*s*lice*3* = tranche logique ou partition n°*3*) --> à *s4* ?


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Car je pense disque s3 a été report 2 fois et donc devient disque s4 ?

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *128.3 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              128.3 GB   disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que la partition de secours a récupéré l'index *disk0s3* régulier : *s*lice*3* du *disk0* ou 1er disque.

Pour la devinette -->


la partition de secours avait précédemment l'index *disk0s4* > car il s'agit d'un clone de la partition de secours originale qui a été créé en queue de HDD en n°*4* > avant suppression de l'original *disk0s3* > ce qui a permis à la bande d'espace libre de toucher le bas de la partition *disk0s2* > et donc d'être récupérée à cette partition. Le *kernel* (noyau opérateur) n'avait pas mis à jour l'index de la partition de secours-clone > ce qu'il a fait après redémarrage.

En résumé : problème résolu !


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Je vous remercie énormément pour avoir résolu mon problème. Je conseillerais ce site a tous mes amis et proches. 1 000 Merci !


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Desole de vous recontacter mais j'ai un problème. Lorsque je veux créer un disque d'installation windows 10. Un message d'erreur apparait : "Votre espace disque est insuffisant" pourtant j'avais branché une clé usb de 128Giga. Du coup a la place j'ai créer un disque d'installation Windows 8.1, tout fonctionne, mon pc redémarre jusqu'au moment ou je doit rentre le code de la clé windows 8.1. Je clique sur suivant et la ils me demandent de sélectionner le disque pour installer windows 8.1 je sélectionne Boot Camp mais le même message d'erreur est apparu : "Votre espace disque est insuffisant" Que dois je faire ?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Quelle est la taille de la partition *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

400 giga


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume de démarrage

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Désole du retard j'étais en train de manger 

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   599G   192G   407G    33% 1042773 4293924506    0%   /
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

On ne peut pas dire qu'il manque de l'espace > ni à la partition *BOOTCAMP* > ni dans le volume de démarrage.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie la configuration actuelle du disque interne.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            599.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *128.3 GB   disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              128.3 GB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +65.5 KB    disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

La ci-devant partition *BOOTCAMP* (qui devait se situer en *disk0s4* pour *400 Go*) > a été supprimée et virée à de l'espace libre -->


est-ce que c'est volontaire de ta part ?


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Non, je n'ai rien fait de volontaire


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Pour tenter d'installer Windows > comment t'y prends-tu ?  -->


tu redémarres avec "*alt*" > tu choisis le volume *Windows* (ou *EFI Boot* ?) de ta clé > tu sélectionnes la partition de destination > tu la reformates en *NTFS* > et l'installation se lance ?


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Non je lance boot camp sur Mac OS X, je suis les étapes, je sélectionne l'iso officielle de windows 10 mais juste après le formatage du disque externe. Un message d'erreur apparait 
*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable.
L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.*


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


qui affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1169921920      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1170331560     1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1171601096   781924039        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juin 2018)

En queue de disque > il y a bien *781924039* blocs logiques (avant les *33* derniers qui portent la table *GPT* secondaire) = *400,34 Go*.

La partition a manifestement été supprimée à l'occasion du reformatage.

Si tu veux récupérer cet espace libre au volume *Macintosh HD* > tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```

Comme je n'ai aucune expérience d'installation de Windows (que je n'ai jamais utilisé) --> je pense qu'il vaudra mieux que tu attendes une intervention de *Locke* qui s'y connaît bien mieux que moi sur le sujet.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (8 Juin 2018)

Tres bien merci de m'avoir répondu. Je vous poste le tableau de la dernière commande

```
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2018)

ItachiUchiha18 a dit:


> Non je lance boot camp sur Mac OS X, je suis les étapes, je sélectionne l'iso officielle de windows 10 mais juste après le formatage du disque externe. Un message d'erreur apparait
> *Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable.
> L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.*


Le problème est que tu as déjà commencé par écrire un message ici #19 et que l'on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong entre ces 2 messages. Soyons clair, si tu tentes vraiment d'installer une version de Windows dans un disque dur USB, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de le faire, car il impose que l'installation soit faite dans le disque dur interne non partitionné.

A la base, quelle est la version exacte de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu utilises. Pour la dernière version en cours de Windows, le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*. Pour le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers que propose Assistant Boot Camp lors de son lancement, il est préférable d'utiliser une clé USB formatée en FAT32.


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (9 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Le problème est que tu as déjà commencé par écrire un message ici #19 et que l'on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong entre ces 2 messages. Soyons clair, si tu tentes vraiment d'installer une version de Windows dans un disque dur USB, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de le faire, car il impose que l'installation soit faite dans le disque dur interne non partitionné.
> 
> A la base, quelle est la version exacte de ton Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Quel est le nom exact du fichier .iso que tu utilises. Pour la dernière version en cours de Windows, le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*. Pour le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers que propose Assistant Boot Camp lors de son lancement, il est préférable d'utiliser une clé USB formatée en FAT32.


Il s'agit d'un iMac 27 pouces fin 2013 avec macOS High Sierra, 10.13.2


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2018)

Il manque toujours la réponse à...


ItachiUchiha18 a dit:


> Non je lance boot camp sur Mac OS X, je suis les étapes, je sélectionne l'iso officielle de windows 10 mais juste après le formatage du disque externe.


...est-ce que tu tentes vraiment de faire l'installation dans un disque dur USB ?


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (9 Juin 2018)

Je sais pas quoi faire justement. Lorsque je veux créer un disque d'installation windows, l'assistant boot camp me demande d'insérer un disque USB, Du coup j'insère mon disque je chois l'image iso de windows 10 mais un message d'erreur apparait : 
*Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable
L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.
*

Que dois je faire ?


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2018)

Tu ne réponds toujours pas à la question qui est : est-ce que tu tentes de faire l'installation en choisissant un disque dur USB ? Si oui, ce n'est même pas la peine de continuer, car Assistant Boot Camp doit préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 dans le disque dur interne qui lui ne doit pas être déjà partitionné.

Est-ce que tu as eu cet écran...





...si oui, il faut au préalable avoir formaté une clé USB de 4 Go en FAT32. Assistant Boot Camp téléchargera dans cette clé USB les pilotes/drivers qui serviront une fois l'installation de Windows terminée. Ensuite il proposera cet écran...




...dans lequel il faudra donner une taille pour la partition Windows et Apple préconise une taille minimale de 55 Go. Pour finir, Assistant Boot Camp passe la main à l'installateur de Windows qui lancera son installation.

Qu'est-ce que tu fais exactement et quels sont les écrans que te propose Assistant Boot Camp ?

Comme tu as un iMac récent, est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose aussi la possibilité d'utiliser un fichier .iso, comme dans la copie écran précédente ? Normalement oui, mais sait-on jamais !


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (9 Juin 2018)

Je vous transmet les écrans que me propose boot camp et ce que je veux faire je veux tout simplement installer windows sur le Mac tout en gardant Macintosh


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (9 Juin 2018)

Ce n'est pas exactement comme vos images de l'assistant Boot Camp


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2018)

*Itachi*

Le message d'échec que tu reçois ne concerne pas l'installation de Windows sur le Mac > mais la création d'une clé USB *démarrable* (contenant les ressources d'installation de W-10 copiées depuis l'ISO + un OS d'installation démarrable + possiblement les pilotes requis en fin d'installation).

Il y a manifestement un paradoxe entre l'assertion d'un « espace insuffisant sur le disque » (comprendre exclusivement : "de la clé USB") > et la taille démesurée de *128 Go* de cette même clé.

Est-ce que tu as essayé avec une clé USB d'une taille standard de simplement *8 Go* (paramétrée de la même façon en table de partition *MBR* = *FDisk_Partition_Scheme* & format de système de fichiers *FAT-32*) ?


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (10 Juin 2018)

Non je ne possède pas de clé de 8 Giga comment faire ? Cependant l'image disque possède plus de 4 Giga


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2018)

Je me demandais simplement si la clé n'était pas surdimensionnée pour faire office de clé d'installation.

Sinon > il faudrait que tu renonces à l'option d'une clé d'install démarrable (rien que les pilotes sur la clé).


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (10 Juin 2018)

Bizarre car la première fois que j'ai installe Windows sur mac tout marche très bien Avec la meme clé de 128Giga mais l'image iso était différente et faisait moins de 4Giga


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (11 Juin 2018)

Le problème c'est que le fichier iso de windows 10 fait plus de 4Giga alors que l'assistant boot camp formate le disque dur externe en FAT32 ( taille maximale d'un fichier : 4Giga ) . De plus sous Mac OS X, l'utilitaire de disque permet de formater les disques supérieurs à 32 Gio en FAT32. Donc pour installer Windows 10 il me faut un disque dur externe de moins de 32Giga ??


----------



## ItachiUchiha18 (11 Juin 2018)

Navré de vous avoir dérangée. Je vois que mon problème n'a aucune solutions merci tout de même d'avoir essayé de le résoudre


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de remonter le poste car j'ai sensiblement le même problème. 
J'ai un iMac 2017 5K et j'ai tenté l'installation de windows 10 via bootcamp. Après le téléchargement j'ai le message: "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné. Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."
J'ai redémarré et lancé l'utilitaire de disque en utilisant "command r" au démarrage. Ensuite j'ai utilisé le SOS sur mon disque dur. Je redémarré à nouveau puis Boot Camp et le problème persiste. J'ai épluché les solutions sur le forum mais je ne sais si elles fonctionneront avec ma configuration. 

Ci joint le résultat de la commande diskutil list:


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            278.5 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 48.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      24.6 KB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3
```

En vous remerciant.

Cordialement.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Bonour *Kendam
*
Ton iMac a 2 disques internes (SSD & HDD) associés par un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*. C'est donc l'OS Mojave (qui a introduit la possibilité d'un Fusion Drive *apfs*) --> qui est installé dans le volume commun *Macintosh HD*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


la commande vérifie les objets de l'*apfs* : le *Conteneur* et ses 4 volumes

Poste l'affichage complet retourné par la commande. En plusieur message si la présence d'erreurs rallongeait le tableau affiché.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

Tout d'abord, merci pour la réponse.
Voila le résultat de la commande:


```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: found file extent gap (id 16) at logical address 952377344 (expected 0)
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
error: found file extent gap (id 16) at logical address 0+952377344
Deferred repairs failed
The volume /dev/disk1s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 8
Error: -69716: Storage system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

- 4 objets ont été vérifiés intègres : *Conteneur* > volume de démarrage *Macintosh HD* > volume de prédélarrage *Preboot* > volume de secours *Recovery*​
- 1 objet a été vérifié corrompu : volume d'archivage de la *RAM* - et du *swap* éventuel - *VM* (= *V*irtual *M*emory)​
Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk2s4
```


la commande affiche un tableau d'informations sur *VM*

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

```
diskutil info disk2s4
   Device Identifier:         disk2s4
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s4
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               VM
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /private/var/vm

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Booter Disk:               disk2s2
   Recovery Disk:             disk2s3
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI-Express
   SMART Status:              Not Supported
   Volume UUID:               D4DFB255-9D8C-4273-AD84-4262EBF8D558
   Disk / Partition UUID:     D4DFB255-9D8C-4273-AD84-4262EBF8D558

   Disk Size:                 1.0 TB (1027680514048 Bytes) (exactly 2007188504 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        1.0 TB (1027680514048 Bytes) (exactly 2007188504 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:         283.7 GB (283684827136 Bytes) (exactly 554071928 512-Byte-Units) (27.6%)
   Volume Free Space:         744.0 GB (743995686912 Bytes) (exactly 1453116576 512-Byte-Units) (72.4%)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          No

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

On voit que le volume *VM* est monté dans *Macintosh HD* à la localisation spéciale :

```
Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
```


ce qui est de règle pour ce volume *apfs* auxiliaire de la *RAM*

passe la commande :


```
diskutil umount force disk2s4
```


la commande démonte de force le volume *VM*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

```
diskutil umount force disk2s4
Volume VM on disk2s4 failed to unmount: dissented by PID 0 (kernel)
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Le *kernel* (noyau de l'OS démarré) n'a pas voulu lâcher le volume pour le laisser être démonté.

Retente la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil umount force disk2s4
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande récidive l'instruction de démontage de *VM* - avec *sudo* en préfixe (droits *root* pour la commande de démontage)

Poste le retour.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

```
sudo diskutil umount force disk2s4
Password:
Volume VM on disk2s4 failed to unmount: dissented by PID 0 (kernel)
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Bigre !

On va tenter une 2è approche -->

- redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session --> passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk2s4
```


l'index de disque de *VM* ne devrait pas avoir varié pour ton Fusion Drive

=> poste le retour. Peut-être que le *kernel* n'aura pas eu le temps de prendre en charge le volume d'une manière "possessive"...

Note : tu auras compris qu'après démontage > il s'agit de supprimer le volume *VM* corrompu avant de le recréer.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

```
diskutil umount force disk2s4
Volume VM on disk2s4 force-unmounted
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Ah ! quand même... le *kernel* a lâché le volume *VM* qui a bien été démonté. Les affaires reprennent...

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s4
```


la commande supprime le volume *VM* démonté de l'espace virtuel du *Conteneur apfs disk2*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

```
diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s4
Started APFS operation
Deleting APFS Volume from its APFS Container
Unmounting disk2s4
Deleting Volume
Removing any Preboot and Recovery Directories
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Parfait : le volume *VM* a bien été supprimé. En avant pour sa recréation ! --> passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo diskutil ap addVolume disk2 apfs VM -role V -mountPoint /private/var/vm ; diskutil list disk2
```


cett commande recrée sur l'espace virtuel du *Conteneur disk2* --> un volume *apfs* intitulé *VM* > avec un rôle "*V*" (= *V*irtual --> dédié à la *RAM*) > et un point de remontage = */private/var/vm* (son point de montage réglementaire dans *Macintosh HD* démarré). Puis la commande affiche la configuration du seul *Conteneur disk2*

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

```
sudo diskutil ap addVolume disk2 apfs VM -role V -mountPoint /private/var/vm ; diskutil list disk2
Password:
Exporting new APFS Volume "VM" from APFS Container Reference disk2
Started APFS operation on disk2
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk2
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk2s4
Mounting disk
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk2s4
Finished APFS operation on disk2
/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            278.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 48.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                522.7 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

On voit le nouveau volume *VM* -->

```
4:                APFS Volume VM                      20.5 KB    disk2s4
```


passe la commande :


```
diskutil info disk2s4
```


et poste le tableau d'informations sur *VM* --> histoire de voir s'il est bien monté at: */private/var/vm*.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

```
diskutil info disk2s4
   Device Identifier:         disk2s4
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s4
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               VM
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /private/var/vm

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       No
   Booter Disk:               disk2s2
   Recovery Disk:             disk2s3
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI-Express
   SMART Status:              Not Supported
   Volume UUID:               BB47DFC1-3E8B-4B18-8D23-FA2482D5CAEE
   Disk / Partition UUID:     BB47DFC1-3E8B-4B18-8D23-FA2482D5CAEE

   Disk Size:                 1.0 TB (1027680514048 Bytes) (exactly 2007188504 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        1.0 TB (1027680514048 Bytes) (exactly 2007188504 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:         283.9 GB (283873775616 Bytes) (exactly 554440968 512-Byte-Units) (27.6%)
   Volume Free Space:         743.8 GB (743806738432 Bytes) (exactly 1452747536 512-Byte-Units) (72.4%)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          No

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Cette mention -->

```
Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
```


montre que tout est en ordre.

Test ! --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie les objets de l'*apfs*

Poste l'affichage d'ensemble retourné.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 3
Checking snapshot 2 of 3
Checking snapshot 3 of 3
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.250.134)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Opération réussie : la vérification du système de fichiers *apfs* retourne un *0* comme zéro fautes.

Je note que tu as récupéré des *snaphots* qui font obstacle à un repartitionnement. Pour fermer le robinet > va à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarer automatiquement*".

Puis passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


qui purge en lot les *snapshots*. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge" en signal de fin.

Cela fait > passe la commande informative :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste les *snapshots* existants

=> est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

Nan, je n'ai pas de retour avec la dernière commande.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Donc plus de *snapshots*.

Veux-tu tester un repartitionnement expérimental (via une commande du Terminal) ? - ou directement relancer l'Assistant BootCamp ?


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

Dans l'optique d'installer windows 10 via bootcamp quelle est la meilleur option?


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Tu peux lancer directement l'Assistant BootCamp : l'*apfs* n'a plus d'erreur et il n'y a plus de *snapshots* --> je ne vois pas ce qui bloquerait un repartitionnement...


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

Ok j'essai via bootcamp en espérant que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Kendam29 (17 Mai 2019)

Merci beaucoup. Ça marche parfaitement. 
Merci de ta disponibilité et de ton expertise.

Bonne fin de journée. 

Cordialement.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mai 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------

